# Excuses for missing geese



## MinotRich (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, Porkchop said in an earlier post today that his gun jammed. One of my partners this morning couldn't get his safety off and didn't get the shot.
I just plain missed my first shot this morning (I blame it on the excitement of the first shot of a new season) and the sun was in my eyes and blinded me on the follow up shot.
What other excuses can we come up with for missing the shots? You know, the ones you use when you're telling your buddies or wives/girlfriends why you came home shy of your limit!
Let's put 'em all down here in case we run out of excuses for ourselves or our audience gets tired of hearing the same lame ones time and time again!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I didn't know what it was.

I thought it was a hen.

I was sleeping.

It wasn't big enough.

I just wanted to educate him.

He caught the wind, and subsequently missed my pattern.

The shell misfired, or wait a minute, I forgot to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i thought you were going to shoot it

i had straw stuck in my barrel.

misfire

thought it was out of range


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Let me clarify. My first shot I nailed the goose and it fell dead. Went for a second shot and nothing. The action was filled with straw. Stoeger on the other hand shot three times and only hit one bird which ran all around the field like a chicken with its head cut off. My dog is still fast asleep from having to chase it. To top it off the geese were on his side. Of course I come to expect that from Stoeger!! Oh and he was blaiming it on the sun. :eyeroll:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Normally I just take it like a man when I miss. (quite rare!  ) I have heard them all over the years though... Some of the classics:

-Old Shells
-Lost it in the sun
-Lost it in the trees
-lost it in the clouds
-Safety was stuck
-Safety was froze
-Gun jammed
-Blind wouldn't open
-Dust in the eye
-So many birds I couldn't pick one out
-I hit the same one three times and it didn't even falter
-Darn Remington Shells!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

The so many birds I didn't know which one to shoot so I just shot at all of then one sucks (experience) Another one is I forgot to rack out the last shell. (Another experience) The worst sound you can ever hear when the geese are comin in feet out...**Click** which is followed by some choice words.

I didn't want to shoot a decoy (come on now)


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

It may not be an excuse, but I always kind of enjoyed the bang, bang, bang... "AND DONT COME BACK!!!" that my buddy practices from time to time.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"That SOB is flying away dead"


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I pulled up after i realized it was a cormie...


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

-The sun was glaring off the silos
-I just had Lasik surgery
-Low light conditions, thought they were swans
-I was peeing in my Mt Dew bottle
-I couldn't see any jewelry on 'em
-My gun snagged on the blind
-When I was reloading shells I forgot to put shot in 'em


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Almost forgot my favortite... I needed work on my comeback call anyway!


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

didn't have my head on the gun- :withstupid:


----------



## NEgoosebuster (Sep 23, 2003)

All time best- guy we were hunting with had 9 birds within 6 feet hovering 1' off the ground- 0 for 3-- "You took em too close!" Is there such a thing? Hahahaha


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

On a snow goose hunt last year (my only snow goose hunt ever). Had 100's of snows coming in and landing. My buddy, actually walked towards one to "flush it" from the spread. Boom, boom, boom.......and missed a flushed goose.

"F***in' Steel won't kill nothin" ummmmmmm we had 20 snows down that that point. Gotta love huntin geese at Kenmare!!!


----------

